# Sad Day



## OGIGA (Jan 29, 2007)

I have a mantis who tried to molt for the first time today and it didn't make it out of its old skin. I didn't know what to do with it so I gave it to another mantis (who already molted) to eat.


----------



## Rick (Jan 29, 2007)

They are insects with short life spans as it is. You just can't get attached to them.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 29, 2007)

If you have more similar mismolting cases, try to increase the humidity. Good luck!


----------

